# Communiquer avec adresse IP ?



## sylang (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Est-il possible d'accéder à un ordinateur à distance, via l'internet avec l'adresse IP ?

Si oui, comment ?

Merci...


----------



## kisco (7 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

je dirais oui, mais ta demande n'est pas assez précise.

pour faire quoi ?
Accéder aux fichiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

as-tu essayé de taper directement l'adresse IP dans la zone d'adresse du navigateur ?
pour accéder à mon routeur, c'est comme çà que je fais; mais j'ai jamais essayé avec l'IP d'un autre ordi ...


----------



## sylang (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est pour faire des transferts de fichiers.

Je me demande si on peut accéder à un ordi qui est ailleurs par l'Internet avec l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur auquel je veut accéder.

Il me semble avoir entendu parler que c'est possible, mais comment on fait, je n'en ai aucune idée...

j'ai essayé de mettre juste l'adresse IP dans un navigateur, mais celui-ci m'indique que la connexion à échoué.

merci si quelqu'un connait la réponse...



kisco a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je dirais oui, mais ta demande n'est pas assez précise.
> 
> ...


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2009)

Ce fil serait évidemment mieux dans la section Internet & Réseaux. Il y va donc.
Pour que ça marche, il te faut faire de la translation d'adresse (en bon franglais) et, pour cela, potasser un peu la documentation de ton routeur/ta box Internet.


----------



## kisco (9 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ce fil serait évidemment mieux dans la section Internet & Réseaux. Il y va donc.
> Pour que ça marche, il te faut faire de la translation d'adresse (en bon franglais) et, pour cela, potasser un peu la documentation de ton routeur/ta box Internet.



voilà, et ensuite si tu veux accéder à des fichiers présents sur un Mac, il faut activer le Partage de fichiers dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2009)

Cela étant, je trouve cela tout bonnement une horreur ...

Pour les amateurs d'unix, je préconise plutôt SSH, toujours de bon goût (même si ce n'est pas sans risque _non plus_ mais l'idée même implique le risque).

Sinon, il y a aussi la solution genre LogMeIn.


----------

